# Razer Black Widow Makrotasten mit Razer Synapse 2.0



## Jerem1ah (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich nenne seit kurzem eine Razer Black Widow mein eigen Razer Black Widow Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00390200-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
und ich würde gerne meine Makrotasten benutzen, aber sie funktionieren leider nicht. Ich habe das Programm Razer Synapse 2.0 runtergeladen, ein Konto eingerichtet aber egal was ich einstelle es funktioniert einfach nicht. Ich kann jede Taste anders belegen, Makros einrichten, Profile erstellen etc. aber nichts funktioniert. Habe auch das Manual runtergeladen, aber das hilft mir nicht weiter. 

Auf vielen Bildern sieht man auch eine Rote LED leuchten direkt über dem Numpad, aber diese LED hat bei mir noch nie geleuchtet. Ich bekomme lediglich die grüne LED (Game-Mode) mit FN + F11 zum leuchten. Was mich auch etwas stutzig macht: im Handbuch steht: 

"Schritt 4: Schließe die Razer BlackWidow an zwei USB-Anschlüsse deines Computers an." 

Wtf an zwei? Wieso an zwei, ich hab da nur einen USB-Stecker der aus der Tastatur kommt. 

Habe Windows 7 und weiß echt nicht ob ich mich nur zu dumm anstelle oder ob wirklich was nicht stimmt mit meiner Tastatur.


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du eine Black Widow hast, sollte das Kabel am Ende so aussehen: http://pics.computerbase.de/3/3/1/6/9/34.jpg
wenn nein, hast du nicht die black widow


----------



## Jerem1ah (24. Oktober 2012)

Diese Tastatur hab ich bestellt und da ist nur ein einzelner USB dran.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004H0GVGQ/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00

Hier als Beweis:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6x5j-9-45c4-jpg.html 

Der lässt sich auch nicht ausstecken.

Edit:mir fällt gerade auf, dass die Beschreibung des Amazon Produktes gar nicht mit meiner Tastatur übereinstimmt. Da soll angeblich ein Audioausgang und Mikrofoneingang an der Seite sein, was man auch bei Amazon im Bild sehen kann, aber an meiner Tastatur ist da nix.


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2012)

Dann hast du ne falsche scheinbar


----------



## Jerem1ah (24. Oktober 2012)

Vll ist auch einfach die Beschreibung falsch, also es ist jedenfalls die Standard Edition und nicht die Ultimate Edition und vll hat die Standard einfach keine Anschlüsse an der Seite. Hab 80eur bezahlt, die Ultimate kostet ja 140eur. Naja kp die Anschlüsse braucht eh kein Mensch, aber meine Makros hätte ich trotzdem gerne. Hab jetzt auch in den Berichtigungen von Razer Synapse 2.0   "Programm als Administrator ausführen" ein Häckchen gesetzt, aber ändern tut das auch nichts.


----------



## Jerem1ah (29. Oktober 2012)

Heute hat Razer Synapse ein Update gezogen und siehe da, es funktionier alles so wie es funktionieren soll. Alles gut nun


----------

